# Craigslist Husqvarna 3120 questions....



## ludwiggler (Jun 10, 2018)

I have a granburg mill I used with a stihl 660. The 660 is too small for the big redwood logs I’m working on (and only borrowed). I’m shopping and saw this 3120. I thought I would try to get some gut reactions. I’m planning to check for scoring, compression, etc... before I pull the trigger.


----------



## Cease232 (Jun 10, 2018)

I think you can get these pretty easily NIB for 1299. If I was gonna spend this much for a saw the extra ~200$ would be peace of mind that the saw has 0 issues. My 2c. 
Jeremiah. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nighthunter (Jun 10, 2018)

The chainsaw guy has new 3120s for here in the trading post for sale for not much more


----------



## Husky Man (Jun 10, 2018)

There was a member on here recently putting together a group purchase of 3120XP's that the price was $1299 PHO (which is how the saw is sold new) I don't know if that deal is finished or still open.

"The Chainsaw Guy" Dave also sells New 3120XP's for $1399 SHIPPED to forum members, or $1399 + $99 Shipping through ebay. I can personally attest to Dave being a Great seller, I bought my 3120 from him through ebay before I found him here on the forum. The last time I looked at his ebay listing it showed that he had sold 40 of them, mine showed as the 29th. Dave sells a LOT of these saws, and is a reputable seller, I wouldn't hesitate to buy from him through the forum and save the $99 ebay shipping fee.

If you do get any 3120XP be ready for a Beast that will EAT just about any tree that you have enough bar for 

It took me a little while to figure out the starting method that it liked, the Manual says to set the choke AND the Throttle Lock, MINE didn't like that, but that was what I tried at first because the manual suggested it, AND that is what my "Old Reliable" 266XP likes.

Holy SHITT, will 119CC's even WITH a decomp valve tire a guy out if it ain't Happy with what you are doing.

With MY 3120, I set the choke, but I DON'T use the Throttle Lock, usually after the second or third pull she will grunt or snort, turn the choke OFF and another pull or two and she is waking up anyone in the same county 

But I agree, at that price, I would do a 3120XP search on the "Trading Post" forum here on AS and look for Dave or the other Member who was selling New 3120's. I can't remember who the other member was that had the group sale going, but I do remember that it was a well respected member that I wouldn't hesitate to buy from if I was looking for another 3120XP. I wouldn't MIND having another 3120, it's just that pesky little MONEY Thing, and I have a 395XP, a 372XP and a 550XP waiting for their turn in the Budget Appropriations line  

CAD and CSMAD can be Very Expensive afflictions 

Doug


----------



## Bostonstrongboy1965 (Jun 12, 2018)

I agree with all of the above!
I have dealt with Dave "The Chainsaw Guy" several times, and he is pleasure to work with. He responds immediately to all questions. Products come shipped quickly and well packed.
I do think it is best to get a new "big saw". Whether it is a Husky, Stihl, "whatevaaa"! I have examined a lot of CL saws in person. I would venture to say 90% of the sellers do not even know how to access a view of the cylinder. The last 3120 I looked at was offered at 1000.00 by the seller. I wanted to see the piston and told him how to look at it. When he removed the muff, the scorching and scoring was extensive. I told him there is no way he should be asking for a grand. I had to explain the whole process, etc. He looked like he was going to throw up, because he basically paid the asking price from a prior owner, and was just trying to break even when he realized he did not need the saw. I felt bad, but at least I got him thinking more critically.
My old big boys got a thorough going over before I said yes. The ones I have, I consider diamonds in the rough, as most of the big saws are "ridden hard and put away wet".
Best of luck!


----------



## ludwiggler (Jun 12, 2018)

Bostonstrongboy1965 said:


> I agree with all of the above!
> I have dealt with Dave "The Chainsaw Guy" several times, and he is pleasure to work with. He responds immediately to all questions. Products come shipped quickly and well packed.
> I do think it is best to get a new "big saw". Whether it is a Husky, Stihl, "whatevaaa"! I have examined a lot of CL saws in person. I would venture to say 90% of the sellers do not even know how to access a view of the cylinder. The last 3120 I looked at was offered at 1000.00 by the seller. I wanted to see the piston and told him how to look at it. When he removed the muff, the scorching and scoring was extensive. I told him there is no way he should be asking for a grand. I had to explain the whole process, etc. He looked like he was going to throw up, because he basically paid the asking price from a prior owner, and was just trying to break even when he realized he did not need the saw. I felt bad, but at least I got him thinking more critically.
> My old big boys got a thorough going over before I said yes. The ones I have, I consider diamonds in the rough, as most of the big saws are "ridden hard and put away wet".
> Best of luck!



I’m almost ready to make a final decision. The guy selling the saw says HE is a shop. I can probably get a look at the cylinder, compression etc... I’d be saving about 400 bucks... so I’m thinking I’ll at least look at the CL 3120.


----------



## jczv (Jun 12, 2018)

As others have said that seems pretty pricey. At least around here (SE Wisconsin) if you have the time to wait one will pop up every once in a while that goes in the 6-750 range. Find out the year and at least what he claims the previous owner was doing with it. Can't tell much from that picture but certainly doesn't look unused.


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 12, 2018)

I’d hire a young kid just to start the big mean husky.


----------



## Husky Man (Jun 12, 2018)

How Big of Redwoods are you milling?

I got a 60" Bar for my 3120 from Alamia in Denver for $300, but 172 DL .404/.063 chain starts getting a bit pricey too 








Doug


----------



## Husky Man (Jun 12, 2018)

Alamia, also shows the 72" Bar for List $465, Your Cost $475 

It doesn't make sense, but when I bought the 60" it showed List $300, Your cost $310 , But it did bill for the $300 list price shown, so I don't know if it is the same thing with the 72" bar.
My Timing was Really Good though, when I ordered the 60", I also ordered a 44" Bar, at that time the 44" was selling for $160, but it is now showing a price of $210.

The Nice thing about the 60" is if you already have a smaller G778 Granberg Mill, and have the 5' EZ Rails, the EZ Rail, Rails can be used to expand your smaller mill to 60", all you need is the 60" Handle Part# 0793F6 which was $34.48, a C2 Parts kit (Bracket & Hardware) set G778-17 $40 will give you another end bracket set, to stiffen up the Mill, Granberg uses 3 Bracket sets on the 60" Mill, and 4 sets on the 72" and 84" Mills.

Doug


----------



## andy at clover (Jun 13, 2018)

There is a very lightly used 3120xp from a well know AS member in the forum classified at the moment for $1000.
Includes a 36” bar to get you started. 
I just recieved mine.... If not I would buy that one.

Coming from a ms661 the 3120 is something different.
More raw but so very powerful!
Un-real difference almost.


----------



## Yrunez (Dec 8, 2018)

I can vouch for the Chainsawguy too. I saw this thread and in a week I have my 3120xp for $1399 total direct shipped to me. It is huge, but I’m going to mill 4’+ dia trunks.


----------

